# Show off your Homescreen!



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm surprised no one appears to have started one here yet. Guess I'll get the ball rolling:










All the information about it can be found on MyColorScreen. Show me some love there if you like it!


----------



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

JDX 13.0. Expanded Desktop. LMT Pie.
Nova Launcher Prime. Stock Theme. Stock clock widget. Status bar hidden.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smorg (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## albertsm (Aug 6, 2011)

5char


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottx (May 15, 2012)

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## ecastillo3434 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## DARTHVAPOR (Mar 26, 2013)

Hope you guys like it!

E960 4.2.2 Stock


----------



## DARTHVAPOR (Mar 26, 2013)

Paul77 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


 Please share your wallpaper please.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

DARTHVAPOR said:


> Please share your wallpaper please.


Here you go:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DARTHVAPOR (Mar 26, 2013)

E960 4.2.2 Stock


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Stock modded with jdx expanded desktop / LMT, paperland live wallpaper and some other minor changes.


----------



## DARTHVAPOR (Mar 26, 2013)

E960 4.2.2 Stock


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Screen for today

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 12, 2011)

This is mine. Using PIE with NAV bar and status bar hidden.








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i _finally_ ditched my thunderbolt for a nexus 4. holy **** what a difference!

i'm starting out very basic, but as time allows i'll go a little more complex. i still need to do a lockscreen to tie into this homescreen.

this is:

- dashclock for time/date/weather/battery
- small whites from bbblanc for phone/sms/gmail/camera/web
- status and nav bar icons are built into the theme i'm running, which is matted blues (available on play store)
- transparency in status and nav achieved via my rom (running aospa and latest franco nightly, of course!)
- wall is here if anyone wants it


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

bukowski said:


> i _finally_ ditched my thunderbolt for a nexus 4. holy **** what a difference!
> 
> i'm starting out very basic, but as time allows i'll go a little more complex. i still need to do a lockscreen to tie into this homescreen.
> 
> ...


nice layout. where exactly can i find those icons? google didn't help me very much, or i'm an idiot.


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

if you're referring to the phone/sms/gmail/camera/web icons, get them here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=smallwhites.icontheme.blackbearblanc

if you're referring to the statusbar icons and navbar icons, they're part of a cm10 theme chooser theme called matted blues, which you can get here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jabbawalkee.theme.mattedbluesics


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks. was referring to the home screen icons. my "small whites" search didn't do the trick.


----------



## chROMed (Sep 11, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

bukowski said:


> i _finally_ ditched my thunderbolt for a nexus 4. holy **** what a difference!


nice - welcome aboard. with all the talk in the TB forum about jumping ship, I'm a little surprised to not see more former TB owners in here.

BBB is my favorite visual developer too.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## ChicagoMadePunk (Aug 3, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 with PA 3.90 and Tapatalk 4


----------



## ChicagoMadePunk (Aug 3, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 with PA 3.92 and Tapatalk 4


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 25, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## uzr10278 (Apr 9, 2012)

Current setup.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ChicagoMadePunk (Aug 3, 2013)

My current homescreen









Sent from my Nexus⁴ using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 25, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 25, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 25, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 25, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 25, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ph37rd (Nov 29, 2013)

Keeping it relatively simple.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------

